# Shows/Movies That Made You Cry?



## KonohaWind (Jul 29, 2008)

Even if you don't cry, are there scenes that make you want to?


I'm a gal who never bawls from a movie, but then came along Dumbo.  I watched it a few days ago and at one point in the movie, Dumbo was being ridiculed and had peanuts thrown at him in a circus.  Tears came down my face, then I started thinking other random crap that made more tears come, but it gave me a head ache and I fell asleep.  When I woke up, I realized I fucking cried myself to sleep.

For anyone who watches One Piece, ill admit Chopper's past made me cry.  What a cute reindeer, yet everyone was such a bastard to him!

Then there are shows with fodder characters that have the same supposedly sad pasts, but it really shows shit imagination and laziness.  There's a series that comes to mind like this.  The annoying and possibly gay stalker main character's favorite line seems to be, "You're just like me." Then he goes on rambling about his crappy childhood.

I believe the series name is "Nasuke?"


----------



## Mider T (Jul 29, 2008)

Any cartoons that have someone slipping on a banana peel.

It's not funny!  How much more of this oppression must we take for your sick humor and twisted laughs?!


----------



## Light Warrior (Jul 29, 2008)

Shows that've made me cry:
Naruto (Zabuza and Haku dying, Hinata almost dying, Lee getting injured, Gaara's past, the Third Hokage's funeral, Choji and Neji's near death experiences, Naruto and Sasuke's battle)
The Simpsons (some of its touching moments from early on in the series like the ending to Lisa on Ice or 'Round Springfield)
Futurama (Luck of the Fry-rish, Jurassic Bark)
South Park (Kenny Dies, Raisins, The Return of Chef)
FullMetal Alchemist (when Nina dies and when Hughes's daughter wonders why her dad is being buried)

Movies:
The Lion King ('nuff said)


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 29, 2008)

Gay porn so sad


----------



## KonohaWind (Jul 29, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Any cartoons that have someone slipping on a banana peel.
> 
> It's not funny!  How much more of this oppression must we take for your sick humor and twisted laughs?!



I know!

Sick world we're living in, eh?


----------



## SPN (Jul 29, 2008)

*sigh* Honey I Shrunk the Kids... yeah... I was totally a big bug lover and watching that ant die got to me...


----------



## AvengerK (Jul 29, 2008)

Might sound kinda stupid... but i was 5... Pikachu's Goodbye on pokemon jus made me cry :'(


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2008)

All these threads that resemble other threads make me cry.

EP3 MU link (Fucking took long enough) >.>

Link


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2008)

why so serious?


----------



## KonohaWind (Jul 29, 2008)

Why so sad?


----------



## Even (Jul 30, 2008)

Anime:
Naruto 
Wolf's Rain 
Death Note 
One Piece
Full Metal Alchemist
Basilisk
Pokemon
Grave of the Fireflies
Barefoot Gen

Western Cartoons:
Life with Louie (his grandma's funeral)
the Lion King
Tarzan
All Dogs Go To Heaven

Western series:
Heartbeat
Touched by an Angel
LOST
24

Movies:
Titanic
The Green Mile
Schindler's List
Passion of the Christ

I've probably forgotten some too 

I'm such a crybaby


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2008)

From G's to Gents has me misty eyed when I watch it.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't cry watching TV.
Who the hell do you think I am?


----------



## Clue (Jul 30, 2008)

Wolf's Rain
Fullmetal Alchemist
24
House
Project Runway (when my favorite designers are eliminated  )


----------



## Alice (Jul 30, 2008)

Green Mile, Knocking on Heaven's Door, Schindler's List


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 30, 2008)

Not cry but sadden ...

The series finale to Fresh Prince of Bel Air. 

The series finale to Quantum Leap, especially the text at the end that says Sam never goes home. 

Yah, that's all I got for the moment.


----------



## xiaojiang (Aug 1, 2008)

i*c*st

oh yeah, when Hughes dies in Full Metal, i cried buckets.


----------



## UchihaBlossom (Aug 1, 2008)

a  walk to remember is  so sad =O


----------



## testxxxx (Aug 1, 2008)

The lion king  , Armageddon, wolfs rain and SE:L


----------



## Starrk (Aug 1, 2008)

Light Warrior said:
			
		

> Futurama (Luck of the Fry-rish, Jurassic Bark)



How dare you remind me of those!


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 2, 2008)

I Cryed alot to Lassie the new movie, where the dog die  i cant take things like that 
and i CRYED SO MUCH to house of flyning daggs!
and to a japanese movie called Koizma T____T:;


----------



## Felt (Aug 2, 2008)

AvengerK said:


> Might sound kinda stupid... but i was 5... Pikachu's Goodbye on pokemon jus made me cry :'(


oh i know ;_;

but i was like 14


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 2, 2008)

Light Warrior said:


> Futurama (Luck of the Fry-rish, Jurassic Bark)



Gah...Fuck, I cant stop thinking about Seymour now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 2, 2008)

Slashed Dreams- I cried in joy when the friggin movie actually ended.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 2, 2008)

It has been years since I've seen this movie...but *My Dog Skip*.

The ending was pretty much like the ending of the Futurama episode with Seymour.


----------



## Starrk (Aug 2, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> It has been years since I've seen this movie...but *My Dog Skip*.
> 
> The ending was pretty much like the ending of the Futurama episode with Seymour.



I simply cannot watch that episode of Futurama.

I have a little dog of my own and it breaks my heart that I won't have her forever.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 23, 2010)

Even though I've come close to crying on a lot of movies, the movie that literally made me drop a tear was "The Boy Who Could Fly"


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2010)

Hahah, I don't like watching that Futurama episode either. It's incredibly sad. xD


----------



## Zhariel (May 23, 2010)

Err... movies make me cry very easily. So, basically any sad movie that wasn't terrible. Also, there's two episodes of Scrubs that make me cry. The one where all the patients die because they didn't know the one girl had rabies, and the one where Brendan Fraser dies.


----------



## Yasha (May 23, 2010)

Movies:
_Cinderella Man
Bridge to Terabithia
The Fellowship of the Ring
Titanic_
_C'est la vie, mon chéri_ (HK)
_Tokyo Tower_ (J)
_Summer Snow _(HK)

Dramas:
_Tokyo Love Story _(J)
_The Greed of Man_ (HK)
_Journey to the West _(HK)

Just to name a few that I can remember clearly.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 29, 2010)

*I AM SAM*

I wept like a baby. Dakota Fanning at her best!


----------



## BossNigga (May 29, 2010)

A Walk to Remember. It was hard knowing Mandy Moore's hot body died from cancer.


----------



## Odoriko (May 29, 2010)

King Kong
My Sisters Keeper
A Walk To Remember
FMA


----------



## Parallax (May 29, 2010)

not cry but really got me emotional or at least had a strong response from me

Lost finale
The Wire


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2010)

WALL-E had me tear up.


----------



## Spartacus (May 30, 2010)

Seven pounds is the one I can recently remember that had me choked up at the end


----------



## Hyouma (May 30, 2010)

I can't cry, but I did have teary eyes when I saw "On The Beach" ten years ago.


----------



## Spartacus (May 30, 2010)

Hyouma said:


> I can't cry, but I did have teary eyes when I saw "On The Beach" ten years ago.



Damn, I just went ahead and read about that novel on wiki. Now I feel sad


----------



## Ema Skye (May 31, 2010)

I only cried while watching two movies: the Green Mile and Click (Yeah I know it's a lame movie, but they made that one scene so sad) D:


----------



## narutokungames (May 31, 2010)

Daisy made me cry


----------



## Hyouma (May 31, 2010)

Spartacus said:


> Damn, I just went ahead and read about that novel on wiki. Now I feel sad



There's a book? I'll definitely need to read that one day (when I can handle that much sadness )


----------



## forumer147 (Jun 1, 2010)

Movie which made me cry is Hellen Keller's is Miracle such an inspiring movie.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 1, 2010)

I cry at a lot of fiction. >.>; Here's just a couple of them. Give me a couple days and I can quadruple this list easily.

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Futurama (Jurassic Bark, of course)
The Fellowship of the Ring (the part at the end with Sam trying to swim to Frodo)
Monk (A whole bunch of them including the one with his father and the last two)
Scrubs (My Lunch, along with a bunch of others)
Bones 
House (Wilson's Heart, along with a bunch of others. But that one especially, I adore Wilson)
American History X
Glee (I know, a series with a billion melodramatic moments, but I cry plenty anyway)
Grave of the Fireflies
Finding Nemo
Supernatural (No Rest for the Wicked)
 Batman: TAS (Growing Pains - the episode with Clayface and the little girl, Heart of Ice - Oh Mr. Freeze, I bawled hard)


----------



## Yasha (Jun 1, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> The Fellowship of the Ring (the part at the end with Sam trying to swim to Frodo)



Me too.

I also cried when Gandalf fell into the abyss (didn't read the book yet, so I didn't know he wasn't going to die) and when Bilbo blamed himself for causing Frodo all the troubles.




> Grave of the Fireflies



The animated one or the live-action?

I like the original animation a lot more.


----------

